# Some helpful Polaroid Manipulation videos



## Ambrosia (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/vidclips.php

Go to the bottom and you will see a video on SX-70 manipulation and another video on Image Transfer.  They don't have the one for Emulsion Lifts on there, but I have it on my site.  

http://www.elvissoutherndeathcult.com/emulsionlift.htm
That's my tutorial (and a friend's).

at the bottom of the page, there's a link to a Polaroid Studio video, and you can search that menu for the Emulsion Lift.

Here's a direct link to all the videos on there:

http://www.elvissoutherndeathcult.com/Programs/PolaroidStudio3/REF/ScreenRm.htm


Or if you don't want to watch this on a slower connection, you can contact polaroid and they will send you the Polaroid Studio cd for free along with "P" magazine (an awesome magazine showcasing the art that can be done wiht Polaroids).


----------



## ferny (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the links. I'm watching that elvissouthrerndeathcult video now. Well, I'm waiting for it to load. It&#8217;s been downloading at 30-40kb/s for a good few minutes now. I've seen some of it though, he's just removed the from the hot water. I never took any of those precautions that he's taking. I just used hot kettle water and a bowl. No stick back plastic, no thermometer and no silly hat. Do I need to go and buy one of those hats by the way?


----------

